# Fressen Goldfische alles?



## Teichforum.info (17. Apr. 2003)

Hallo nochmal,
Ich hab grad was komisches Beobachtet.
Einer meiner Goldfische (ca. 15cm) hatte grad einen meiner Lieblingsmolche  :? dem schon der Kopf abgebissen war im Maul???????
Das Libellenlarven __ Molche angreifen ist mir ja bekannt aber von Goldfischen ist mir das neu.
Kann mir jemand sagen was mit meinen Fischen los ist?


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Apr. 2003)

*....*

.... wir Menschen sind schlimm ? Ach Reiner      ... nur Teichpäste sind schlimm .....


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Apr. 2003)

*Fisch*

Hallo,

also das __ Frösche Mäuse fressen, habe ich schon gehört und auch gesehen. (Koi-Magazin)

Aber das Goldfische so sind? Vieleicht hat er wirklich kohldampf gehabt oder den Molch mit irgendwas anderes verwechselt. Ist aber interessant sowas mal zu lesen


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Apr. 2003)

*Mal sehen*

Naja 
Morgen ist ja Karfreitag, ich bin katholisch und frischer Fisch ist immer besser als der aus der Tiefkühltruhe   :twisted:  :twisted: 
Hat jemand ein gutes Rezept???????


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Apr. 2003)

*Allesfresser Koi*

Hallo Axel,

Koi werden auch als Wasserschweine bezeichet.
Sie fressen 
Fischfutter
Katzenfutter
Hundefutter
Bananen
Orangen
Gras
Butterbrot
Salat
Spinat
Gemüse
Teichpflanzen
Teichinsekten

Kurz gesagt,alles was im Teich ist oder hineinfällt wird zu fressen vesucht,
deshalb auch der Spitzname "Wasserschweine".


----------

